# Buying 1st Art&Luthier Acoustic Anyone have Reviews



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

Art&Lutherie
Cedar Blue
specs
Back & Sides : Wild Cherry
Neck : Silver leaf maple 
Top : Cedar (Pressure Tested Solid Top) 
Fingerboard & Bridge : Rosewood 
Finish : Semi-Gloss Custom Varnish Finish 
Tusq® nut & saddle by Graphtech

Proudly handcrafted in Canada.
$285 +Stand +Case + Taxes = $367
At Local Guitar Store

My 1st New Guitar 
My first guitar in almost 20 years
Had 3 cheap used Acoustic and each time I got into learning each borrowed never returned lol
Any thoughts before I return to pay for it has to Order the Blue so it will take a few days









If there is a better beginner Canadian Guitar for the money under $500 please let me know looking for a warm sound

Next 1 will be in the $1000 range
maybe a 
Martin MMV Solid Top Dreadnought Rosewood/Sitka Acoustic Guitar (Natural)
$1,399.99
MSRP: $2,599.00 Savings: $1199.01(46%)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For the criteria you list, I think the A&L is a great choice.

The Godin brands, of which A&L is one are great bang for your buck guitars, and sound & play great.

I have a Simon & Patrick 12 that I love.

Good way to get going and then save up for something else if you want, as you stated.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I bought a cedar AMI for my daughter, it is a FANTASTIC guitar...sounds way bigger than it's size and way better than its price.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Try out the Seagull Entourage Rustic. Great sounding dread.

$399. 
Could probably negotiate a lower price.

http://www.seagullguitars.com/productentouragerustic.htm

Of course there are many in the Godin line for less than 500.

Many selections from here, even under $300.
http://www.long-mcquade.com/search/6/301/


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

the more research I do the more expensive they get lol

I am thinking the Solid Rosewood backs are more to my sound I am looking for
Some so far are:
Guild GAD 50 $800 range
Martin Custom D Classic Rosewood $1000
S&P Showcase Rosewood
Seagull Artist Studio
Washburn D64SW D56SW

Instead of under $500 I am over $1000 lol
Not sure whether to go for it or still stay under my beginner price
The money on the A&L could be used on the higher end
I maybe confusing myself too much reasearch


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

TrentRiver said:


> the more research I do the more expensive they get lol
> 
> I am thinking the Solid Rosewood backs are more to my sound I am looking for
> Some so far are:
> ...


I believe you have a case of GAS......
take a deep breath....think clearly ....now ask yourself what you need right now, what will fit the bill and remember the higher end guitars will still be there down the road when you've had a chance to play several models and find the one that really sounds and feels right..

buy any of the Godin line in the 4 to 500 dollar range for now and you won't be dissapointed.....when your ready , sell it and put that towards the higher end model...sdsre


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I would say if possible, go for an ALL solid wood guitar. 

Because sooner or later you will, especially if you have the money for it.
Get a good one and enjoy it for life.


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for the Respnses

I have the money for the $1000 range just a little weiry spending it
Could be the Cheap Irish in me LOL
Also may need Winter Tires for the old Mini-Van 
Brings me back to the Under $500 range when Good Ole Real Life kicks in

There are used A&L I saw online for under $200 
With used You do not know how they were treated and I am not knowledgeable enough not to get burnt
So spending extra on New may be safer but at almost twice the Price
Going to 3 stores again to check out some more
Better prepared this time hopefully


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Jaggery said:


> I would say if possible, go for an ALL solid wood guitar.
> 
> Because sooner or later you will, especially if you have the money for it.
> Get a good one and enjoy it for life.


I've sung its praises before, but L&M still seems to have some of these custom runs around:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/2985/

I bought one this summer and am very pleased with it. Godin made, sub $500 (by a smidge).


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

hi 
was thinking about taking a drive to Oshawa to check out Long and Mcquade
About an Hour drive from me

Maybe worth the Trip 
The price are cheap enough to cover gas compared to where I live


----------

